# need info on steering wheel airbag removal.



## nismo0712 (Aug 13, 2004)

I have a 1995 black 240sx in the conversion process of becoming a silvia s-14.I need to remove the air bag steering wheel to be replaced with the silvia steering wheel I have.Any help would be appreciated.I already have the T-50 tamper proof torx bit for the removal .I need the steps to taking it off ,so i can resell the steering wheel on ebay.Thanks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you should convert to RHD to get the full silvia effect


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Steering wheels are a pain in the ass.

Ok, there should be two screws on the back of the steering wheel, very hard to get to. If you can get them out, then the middle part of the wheel should just come off. Unplug it, and remove it. Then unbolt the rest of the wheel and reassemble to sell. Take lots of pictures. 

Does your steering wheel have a crease sorta thing in the middle of it? All the 240's i've seen with stock steering wheels have a crease in the middle.


----------

